# Tornado was a bit close



## morrijas (Dec 13, 2011)

I got like 20 shots.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 13, 2011)

You are a MUCH braver man/woman than I!


----------



## matthewo (Dec 14, 2011)

i love the kinda evil look of these.


----------



## MaoZeBong (Dec 16, 2011)

i love it. you got some nuts, buddy. that is really close. last time i was that close to a tornado, i kept getting **** in my eyes and the wind was really effecting my drunken balance. the underexposure really captures that ominous feeling of the storm.


----------



## hugadinosaur (Jan 3, 2012)

This is fantastic simply for what it is a picture of. It shocks me that your immediate thought upon seeing a tornado was, "oooh let me get my camera!" hahaha!  I love it!


----------



## paul85224 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chuck Norris could have destroyed this with his bare hands.


----------



## Norma (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow good thing you ran!! But great shots!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice. I've always imagined getting shots like this, and whenever there were tornado watches in our area, I'd get the radio, the flashlight, and the camera, and then I'd keep checking the skies, waiting for my moment to go out and capture great shots of a tornado.

Then, this past April, on the same night that tornadoes ripped through Alabama causing such destruction, a little, teeny F1 tornado hit in my area. Along with hail the size of softballs. Totaled my son's car, broke my windshield and left huge dents all over my car (which, unfortunately, was at church instead of at home in the garage), damaged my roof, broke EVERY single storm window on the front side of my house, completely ripped the screen off my screened-in porch, and on and on.
We were lucky--no lives lost, no homes completely destroyed (though the roofing companies have had a GREAT year since then).

But one of the many things that storm taught me is this: I am a weanie. I would NOT take award-winning storm pictures. I would turn tail and run, and hide in the bathtub.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice! I love the exposure!


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 6, 2012)

Great shot. Any damage to your house or neighborhood?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2012)

that #2 shot is awesome....play with it some in edit to bring out the definition!


----------



## nmoody (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice work, defiantly one of those spur of the moment shots. Well done.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 6, 2012)

Photo 2 is scary!  Well done you for getting the shot :thumbup:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll take earthquakes over tornadoes any day! :O


----------



## Frequency (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a great picture, shot in a great manner

Wishing you more risks 

Regards


----------



## morrijas (Jan 10, 2012)

Their was no damage to our house or anything, it was like a few miles away. My wife and 2 girls were down in the basement all worried. I got a little bit excited and checked out the back door, I saw the clouds forming and I was like oooohhhh I need to get me camera, seemed like it took forever to find my canon rebel-XT with the 18-55 lens on it, not enough time to change the lens. I get back to the back door open it up and by that time it was a full funnel. Took like 20 plus shots from the time I got to the back door to the time it was over. I did not go in the basement at all, did turn and run but had to see if this was going to turn our way or just fizzle out, so went back, just opened up the back door and took the shots, no time to adjust the camera to make it look better. Just did what I could. Thanks so much for the responses.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 10, 2012)

paul85224 said:


> Chuck Norris could have destroyed this with his bare hands.


----------



## photoweborama (Jan 11, 2012)

Just looking at the photos makes me want to run!!!
I'd never have the guts to stick around and shoot these!


----------

